# Seerosen wachsen nicht weiter



## Raducanu (21. Mai 2010)

Folgendes Problem:

3 Seerosen, alle neu eingepflanzt und auf ca. -35cm Wassertiefe gesetzt. Eine Seerose ist von naturagart (__ James Brydon)und hat auch den mitgelieferten Dünger bekommen.
Diese ist auch die einzige die ordentlich gewachsen ist und mit 3 blättern die wasseroberfläche erreicht hat. das war vor 2-3 wochen wo es noch schön warm war..
in den letzte zwei wochen hat sich so gut wie nichts getan. alle drei haben zwar einige kleine blätter gebildet, aber gewachsen ist nichts..

Was soll ich tun? Die anderen düngen? Warten?
Sind -35cm ok oder tiefer auf -70cm?


----------



## Kaje (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosen wachsen nicht weiter*

Nur keine Panik!

Bei diesen Außen-und Wassertemperaturen ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass alles nur sehr spärlich wächst und da bringt der beste Dünger nichts! - Also ersteinmal die Düngung einstellen.. Habe Geduld und hoffe auf besseres Wetter!


----------



## Raducanu (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosen wachsen nicht weiter*

seit heute wird das wetter ja wieder besser...
mich hat es nur gewundert das die naturagart mit dünger schon 3 blätter an der oberfläche hat und die anderen beiden ohne dünger noch gar nichts von sich geben...


----------



## heiko_243 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosen wachsen nicht weiter*

Meine sind auch noch nicht oben - obwohl Naturagart __ James Brydon, Dünger und mitgeliefertes Substrat.
Gut Ding will Weile haben :beten


----------



## hoboo34 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosen wachsen nicht weiter*

Meine sind auch an den paar Tagen vor 3 Wochen durch die Oberfläche gebrochen. Bei der dann folgenden Kälte war Ende mit Wachstum. Das wird schon werden. 
Dünger kommt mir keiner in den Teich , egal welcher, woher und von wem.


----------



## Turbo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosen wachsen nicht weiter*

Hallo zusammen

Bei meinen drei Seerosen dasselbe. Eine kurzfristig gewachsen wie wild die zwei andere kaum. 
Danach Stillstand bei allen drei. Ich habe allen ein Universal langzeit Düngerstäbchen spendiert.

Jetzt mal abwarten was kommt.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosen wachsen nicht weiter*

Bei mir siehts genauso aus
Seerosen fangen erst bei 10 Grad Wassertemperatur langsam an zu wachsen.


----------

